# Hunters Helping Kids



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Trying to spread the word about the new Fennville area chapter of Hunters Helping Kids. My friend Nate Onken has started up this chapter who's main goal is to get kids out hunting or fishing who normally would not have the opportunity for a variety of different reasons. The first annual fundraising banquet is may 1st at the Silo in Allegan, 6pm with a prime rib dinner and all the fixin's. Raffles and auctions for prints and gear as well as an all around good time are planned. 
We know its not the greatest time to ask people for money but believe it could be a really great thing to get going. If anyone is interested tickets are $40 single, $70 for couple. Speacial prices for kids and sponsors as well. Please call Nate Onken at 616- 283-8880 for more info and tickets. I can get you info - [email protected]

Check out the organization at huntershelpingkids.com

Thanks for your time


----------

